# Erwin Bleckly



## The Nerd (Dec 7, 2009)

hey, Im trying to look some stuff up on a relative of mine who posthumously received the medal of honor during a mission to aid the Lost Battalion, during the meuse-argonne offensive. I know a little from what ive been able to look up, and what little has been posted on the internet, but I was wondering if any of you would have any more information on the subject. thank you very much


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you happen to have any more details: name (I'm assuming "Erwin Bleckly"?), units, dates, etc?


----------



## jamierd (Dec 7, 2009)

Rank: Second Lieutenant
Organization: U.S. Army
Division: 50th Aero Squadron
Born: Wichita, Kans.
Departed: Yes
Entered Service At: Wichita, Kans.
G.O. Number: 56
Date of Issue: 12/31/1922
Accredited To:
Place / Date: Near Binarville, France, 6 October 1918






Citation

2d Lt. Bleckley, with his pilot, 1st Lt. Harold E. Goettler, Air Service, left the airdrome late in the afternoon on their second trip to drop supplies to a battalion of the 77th Division, which had been cut off by the enemy in the Argonne Forest. Having been subjected on the first trip to violent fire from the enemy, they attempted on the second trip to come still lower in order to get the packages even more precisely on the designated spot. In the course of his mission the plane was brought down by enemy rifle and machinegun fire from the ground, resulting in fatal wounds to 2d Lt. Bleckley, who died before he could be taken to a hospital. In attempting and performing this mission 2d Lt. Bleckley showed the highest possible contempt of personal danger, devotion to duty, courage, and valor.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 7, 2009)

Found this this morning, but didn't have time to post before work:

Lost Battalion of WWI Roll of Honor


----------



## The Nerd (Dec 8, 2009)

hey thanks, if you find any other things that would be cool, most of that Ive found just through Wiki and by just googleing it, but anything at all is helpful. Im attempting to help my grandparents compile some info on him. Thanks once again


----------

